# South African Bible Paraphrase?



## danmpem (Jul 2, 2008)

I once heard a paraphrase of the Bible quoted, and I was interested as to the name of it. The preacher said it was from South Africa, but I was listening to a recording, thus unable to ask him what it was he was quoting. My searches online haven't given me anything yet. Anyone know the name of what I'm looking for?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 2, 2008)

danmpem said:


> I once heard a paraphrase of the Bible quoted, and I was interested as to the name of it. The preacher said it was from South Africa, but I was listening to a recording, thus unable to ask him what it was he was quoting. My searches online haven't given me anything yet. Anyone know the name of what I'm looking for?



Here's a link that might be helpful:

Institute for Scripture Research


----------



## danmpem (Jul 2, 2008)

Not quite...if I can find that sermon, all I have to do is write down the quote and Google it. But my old job allowed for me to listen to podcats so much that it was obscene. It may be hard to find.


----------



## TimV (Jul 2, 2008)

Tell me what you remember; I think I know most of what's commonly available in English and Afrikaans over there, but be aware that there are many other official languages like Zulu, Tswana etc... If it was in English, I doubt it was a native SA paraphrase, as there are so many English speaking countries with larger populations and more resources.


----------

